
Ask HN: My employer hacked/accessed by email and recalled email. What do I do? - zerozero
I work in an academic establishment in the UK and recently, I have started to have some issues with my manager. To cut the story short, In an exchange of emails, I had pointed out how incompetent he has been and I had copied 3 of my team members in this email, (while I was away from my work place - accessed from my iPhone.) Workplace uses office 365 email service. Now, my manager or &#x27;someone&#x27; at work, has got into my email box and &#x27;recalled&#x27; this email I had sent. Obviously, it didn&#x27;t work. As a result, all my access has been blocked (I presume my password got reset? I am not sure) and now, I am not able to get into my emails or the office 365 service. Currently, I am away from work, and will return on Thursday. I have a few questions to this end:
(1) how can I conclusively prove that my manager or someone at work has gone into my email and recalled my email?
(2) how did I approach this problem?<p>It is pretty depressing for me that an educational establishment has done such a nasty thing.
======
moonbug
You'll be wanting to talk to your union rep.

~~~
zerozero
I don't pay into the union - will I still be able to access them?

------
mr_blobs
Are you sure you still have a job?

~~~
zerozero
No one from the educational establishment has contacted me to say I am not
employed anymore... I don't have access to my emails and my colleagues say
that they recieved an email saying my previous email was 'recalled' \- but the
recall did torn since the emails had been opened by then..

